# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2018 Summer Pen Swap



## Lou Currier

Ok....who’s ready for the summer pen swap?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 149771



At least you won’t freeze this time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

NO... Don't have to worry about that right now!

Actually have to brave the heat here in the next few days to turn a pen for a wedding guest book.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

A few ground rules:

You must have a minimum of 100 posts to be eligible to participate. 
Your pen blank must have some wood in it. 
The kit must have a removable cap. (This will move some people out of their comfort zone)
Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on July 31st.
You must have your pen complete and mailed out by August 30th.
You must include at least two (2) pen blanks in your package (@Don Ratcliff must still include curly koa).
Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.
Pen maker, upon seeing the photo of your pen, some remarks about how it was made to educate the group would be beneficial. 
This swap is open to all levels...don’t be afraid to challenge yourself. Whose in?

Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected. 

Who's in? Let the madness begin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

I’m in. 

Hopefully I receive the 2018 pen blank swap by then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> A few ground rules:
> 
> You must have a minimum of 100 posts to be eligible to participate.
> Your pen blank must have some wood in it.
> *The kit must have a removable cap. (This will move some people out of their comfort zone)*
> Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on July 31st.
> You must have your pen complete and mailed out by August 30th.
> You must include at least two (2) pen blanks in your package (@Don Ratcliff must still include curly koa).
> Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.
> Pen maker, upon seeing the photo of your pen, some remarks about how it was made to educate the group would be beneficial.
> This swap is open to all levels...don’t be afraid to challenge yourself. Whose in?
> 
> Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected.
> 
> Who's in? Let the madness begin!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Count me in. Dang, I just traded a removable cap pen with Larry but I may have a few stashed and a few kits lying around!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andy close

@Lou Currier, count me in :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cgseymour

Hello @Lou Currier,
I am game for trying something new -- count me in.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

I’m in ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Count me in. Just put at the top of the list, I may be retired again by New years eve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

@Lou Currier ... are you in??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

I’m in as long as I don’t get the long tall Texan @Tony again ;)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> @Lou Currier ... are you in??



Are you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in, I just hope I don't get paired with the same person yet again 

Really, last two swaps were absolutely stunning pens but from the same person both times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> I'm in, I just hope I don't get paired with the same person yet again
> 
> Really, last two swaps were absolutely stunning pens but from the same person both times



I’ll do my best


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in as well....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> The kit must have a removable cap.



That right there.....is a great idea. well done lou!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## bamafatboy

I be in also. Maybe by then my back will let me be able to turn a pen.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

CWS said:


> Count me in. Just put at the top of the list, I may be retired again by New years eve.


How many times have you retired? I'm up to three now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

FranklinWorkshops said:


> How many times have you retired? I'm up to three now.


I have retired 3 times also. Worked 32 years at Goodyear retired, 12 years for conservation service retired, started to receive SS retirement and now I work 2 house a day for the local water company. That doesn't include part time farming for 45 years. 
Also I am older than @Mike1950.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

CWS said:


> I have retired 3 times also. Worked 32 years at Goodyear retired, 12 years for conservation service retired, started to receive SS retirement and now I work 2 house a day for the local water company. That doesn't include part time farming for 45 years.
> Also I am older than @Mike1950.


Impressive. I worked many years in the fiber manufacturing business at DuPont and Goodyear was a great customer of ours. I think we're about the same age. 34 years at DuPont, 4 years with Koch Industries and 9 as a consultant to several corporations.


----------



## CWS

I was born July 1949. it was a good year for babies. Most were good looking and smart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

CWS said:


> I was born July 1949. it was a good year for babies. Most were good looking and smart.


Surpassed only by September of 1948.


----------



## Lou Currier

CWS said:


> I was born July 1949. it was a good year for babies. Most were good looking and smart.



What happened to you?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

I traded my good looks to the devil for money. I spent it all buying Billy beer stock.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I traded my good looks to the devil for money. I spent it all buying Billy beer stock.



BILLY BEER!!! I remember that stuff....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don’t be shy....step right up and pledge you willingness to participate, have fun, and receive a nice pen in return...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm in.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Sure I'll play...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Az Turnings

I’m in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

So... how many participants we up to??


----------



## woodman6415

Did the midget sign up yet ?
Not naming names but his initials are @Tony

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodman6415

Sorry I meant to say vertically challenged.. my bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> Sorry I meant to say vertically challenged.. my bad


I think he prefers Munchkin American...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

15 participants so far....



rocky1 said:


> View attachment 149771





The100road said:


> I’m in.
> 
> Hopefully I receive the 2018 pen blank swap by then.





jasonb said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 149779





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Count me in. Dang, I just traded a removable cap pen with Larry but I may have a few stashed and a few kits lying around!





cgseymour said:


> Hello @Lou Currier,
> I am game for trying something new -- count me in.
> 
> Thank you





woodman6415 said:


> I’m in ..





CWS said:


> Count me in. Just put at the top of the list, I may be retired again by New years eve.





Bean_counter said:


> I’m in as long as I don’t get the long tall Texan @Tony again ;)





Schroedc said:


> I'm in, I just hope I don't get paired with the same person yet again
> 
> Really, last two swaps were absolutely stunning pens but from the same person both times





Mike Hill said:


> I'm in.





bamafatboy said:


> I be in also. Maybe by then my back will let me be able to turn a pen.





Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm in.....





gman2431 said:


> Sure I'll play...





Az Turnings said:


> I’m in




@andy close ....you need to have 100 posts to play. Get to postin brother!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter

@Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andy close

ripjack13 said:


> @andy close ....you need to have 100 posts to play. Get to postin brother!!




DOH!
I'm on it :D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Looking good...let’s see if we can break a participation record

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

andy close said:


> DOH!
> I'm on it :D



And one more makes 16!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@andy close , welcome to the summer pen swap. Didn't know what was going on when it showed like 20 alerts. He's a go getter, that's for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andy close

LOL, sorry for blowing up the forums. I'll take a break & try to welcome more people throughout the week as they join our ranks. :D

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not a problem. I like the enthusiasm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

andy close said:


> LOL, sorry for blowing up the forums. I'll take a break & try to welcome more people throughout the week as they join our ranks. :D



You are encouraged to post and comment elsewhere too. There's plenty of stuff here to entertain ya for a while...
Check out kenbos chatroom too...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

andy close said:


> LOL, sorry for blowing up the forums. I'll take a break & try to welcome more people throughout the week as they join our ranks. :D



And....Make a new topic and post up some pics of the pens you've made. I'd like to see my competition....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## woodman6415

Bean_counter said:


> @Tony


Hiding ... behind step stool

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks

I am in - late but in. Jim


----------



## woodman6415

@Tony is calling me bad names on text ... so .. I’m going to say he’s in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> @Tony is calling me bad names on text ... so .. I’m going to say he’s in


He's in... it's his mod doodie

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

JR Parks said:


> I am in - late but in. Jim



That makes 17...


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> @Tony is calling me bad names on text ... so .. I’m going to say he’s in



Hmm.....join the club. 
I think he got our phone numbers because he likes having a potty mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Its his doodie....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahahaaa


----------



## Tony

I'm going to stay out of this one guys. My own turning needs quite a bit of work and I've never done one with a removable cap. I'll be watching though!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

You run out of cutting board scraps you need to get rid of or what? Removable cap is no different than any other pen, you turn two pieces of wood, take all the little bitty pieces out of the bag, and squeeze them together in your pen press with the pieces of wood in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## jasonb

Tony said:


> I'm going to stay out of this one guys. My own turning needs quite a bit of work and I've never done one with a removable cap. I'll be watching though!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You run out of cutting board scraps you need to get rid of or what? Removable cap is no different than any other pen, you turn two pieces of wood, take all the little bitty pieces out of the bag, and squeeze them together in your pen press with the pieces of wood in the middle.



Nope, still have a couple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andy close

ripjack13 said:


> And....Make a new topic and post up some pics of the pens you've made. I'd like to see my competition....lol



@ripjack13, I have a couple already:

https://woodbarter.com/threads/a-bunch-of-practice.35155/

https://woodbarter.com/threads/first-attempts-at-closed-end-pens.34842/

I have a couple Vertex pens & pencil that I just put together made of cast Buckeye Burl, but I need to get photos taken before I can post them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I'm going to stay out of this one guys. My own turning needs quite a bit of work and I've never done one with a removable cap. I'll be watching though!



Oh hell no ... not that easy my friend .. I just received a large order of jr gents ... I’ll come get your little a$$ if I have too .. put you kicking and screaming under my arm and carry you out to my shop for a little pen turning good time ... you are in this pen swap ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Fine, damit, 

I'M IN!!!

I fell sorry for whoever ends up with me, blame Wendell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Fine, damit,
> 
> I'M IN!!!
> 
> I fell sorry for whoever ends up with me, blame Wendell.



No problem.. everybody else blames me .. I for one would be proud to receive one of your pens ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> Fine, damit,
> 
> I'M IN!!!
> 
> I fell sorry for whoever ends up with me, blame Wendell.


I’ll take of Tony’s pens also

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony, I'll team with ya. I've just started too. My skills aren't up to snuff with the professionals here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> I’ll take of Tony’s pens also



You've got the only 2 I've ever made!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Sone day when you're a famous pen turner Bean's going to have a fortune.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Told ya he was in...

@Lou Currier see all the other people that are willing to partner with the munchkin American... wink wink...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## cgseymour

You guys are hilarious.
Reading this was just what I needed today

Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Nope, still have a couple.
> 
> View attachment 150332


Let me see if I understand this, the most clean and organized space in your entire shop is the scrap bin?


You are a strange little man Tony...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A pen with a removable cap you say... will this work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Works for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Works for me!


Crap! I thought it was a good idea but if you agree it must not be...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks

Bean_counter said:


> I’ll take of Tony’s pens also


Wait I want one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

JR Parks said:


> Wait I want one!!!



Your chance is coming


----------



## rocky1

Package arrived yesterday's mail. Left before checking in the office, it was here yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Package arrived yesterday's mail. Left before checking in the office, it was here yesterday.



Rocky, I assume this goes in the blank swap thread. If you can post there I'll delete this one.


----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah... To damn many swap thingies going on here!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Two! We have only two. Technically only one is in progress and this ain't the one. I think you have been stung to many times...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

I'm leaving all this, too funny to get rid of!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Rocky, I assume this goes in the blank swap thread. If you can post there I'll delete this one.


Don't delete. I'd rather have posts moved instead of deleting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Weird....double post.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Don't delete. I'd rather have posts moved instead of deleting.



I know, that's what I do, just misspoke. Sorry!


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Two! We have only two. Technically only one is in progress and this ain't the one. I think you have been stung to many times...




Joys of searching for goodies on my cell phone, without my readers on, thought I was in the other thread! Walked in the office to talk to the old man about something, and found the package on the counter. Was talking to him, trying to let everyone know it was here, and needing to get back out to the extracting room to see what the monkeys were getting into... all at the same time. 




ripjack13 said:


> Weird....double post.



Been seeing that lately myself. Happened 2 - 3 times now. Click on the post button, and 2 posts pop up. Had one the other day that popped 3 up, but I hit the refresh button on my browser and one of them went away. 





Tony said:


> I know, that's what I do, just misspoke. Sorry!



You been watching too much news lately!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Been seeing that lately myself. Happened 2 - 3 times now. Click on the post button, and 2 posts pop up. Had one the other day that popped 3 up, but I hit the refresh button on my browser and one of them went away.



it only happens when i'm on my phone. on the pc it's fine. it may be the lag in the air....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

It's done it to me on both, but lag time on my connection out here in the country is consistent, since both are on Verizon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Is it too late to get in on this one? If not, I'll play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to see you Clay. Hope all is well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Fine, damit,
> 
> I'M IN!!!
> 
> I fell sorry for whoever ends up with me, blame Wendell.




Just don't use one of your glue up blanks!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Yes sir. It's good to be back. Mary's brother passed away last Friday. Viet Nam's Agent Orange claimed another warrior. So we loaded up Monday morning early and headed South by South East. First stop at youngest one's house to spend the night and visit she and her husband. Then on Tuesday morning to Marble Falls, TX and the oldest and her husband and Mason T. Spent the night with them and then to the funeral near New Braunfels, TX and then to my parents afterwards for a short visit and to pick up my bench sander and a few other items. Back to Marble Falls to spend the night and then north to Midlothian to visit number 2 and her husband and spend the night. Friday morning, we headed west by north a bit to Graford, TX to visit my best friend and his parents at their ranch and then up early this morning to head West by North to Trinidad and home. 1600+ miles in 6 days with 6 stops. We're whipped. LOL. All is well. And to top it all off, we got some really good news a couple weeks ago that I had to sit on until it was made official by #1 to family and friends first, but my grandchild population is going to increase exponentially. She is expecting twins at the end of January. Mason T. told his mom and dad when they told him that he had been praying for babies, as in plural. So I guess the good Lord heard and answered his prayers. LOL!

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Clay3063

So is there still room for one more? I had to slow down on the turning for a while as I had no way to sharpen my tools except by hand with a small whet stone. I retrieved my bench sander while I was in Texas in order to facilitate a better sharpening on them and I will be doing a bunch of turning next week with some of the donated supplies and teaching one of our guys the art of turning pens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> it only happens when i'm on my phone. on the pc it's fine. it may be the lag in the air....




See... I told you I ain't postin from my phone!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Clay3063 said:


> So is there still room for one more? I had to slow down on the turning for a while as I had no way to sharpen my tools except by hand with a small whet stone. I retrieved my bench sander while I was in Texas in order to facilitate a better sharpening on them and I will be doing a bunch of turning next week with some of the donated supplies and teaching one of our guys the art of turning pens.




Yes... You're in!!


----------



## Lou Currier

@Clay3063 still open...jump on in, the water is fine

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> @Clay3063 still open...jump on in, the water is fine



After sweltering in the Texas heat for the last 6 days, any water would be fine with me, even the boiling kind. Couldn't possibly be any worse. I almost melted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Clay3063 said:


> After sweltering in the Texas heat for the last 6 days, any water would be fine with me, even the boiling kind. Couldn't possibly be any worse. I almost melted.


Consider me in then! Can I wear my speedo?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 150543



Sorry Gents. I knew better than to ask but that little voice just said, "Go ahead. It'll be funny." And I just knew in my heart of hearts that someone would post some dude having entirely too much fun in entirely too little cloth. LOL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 150543

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> Consider me in then! Can I wear my speedo?



We don't care what you wear, long as you don't post pictures like that one above!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> We don't care what you wear, long as you don't post pictures like that one above![/QUOTE
> 
> Yes sir. I promise! LOL!


----------



## Barb

I'd like to join if it's not too late.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh yeah! Barb is in. Wouldn't mind being paired with her. Beautiful pens and just starting out. Better than mine and I've been turning pens a few months longer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

How many are we up to? The way these things have been going we should get started soon or its gunna be the 2019 pen pass.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> How many are we up to? The way these things have been going we should get started soon or its gunna be the 2019 pen pass.



Keep your britches on Donny, pairing will be at the end of the month.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Keep your britches on Donny, pairing will be at the end of the month.


Good thing you didn't fat finger britches, autocorrect would have made for some fighting words....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Good thing you didn't fat finger britches, autocorrect would have made for some fighting words....



I made sure to double check before I hit Post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Attagirl Barb!! 

Good to have you join us!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Good to have you join us on thos Barb!! 

I just ordered kits for the pen, now I just have to decide on a blank........


----------



## Barb

rocky1 said:


> Attagirl Barb!!
> 
> Good to have you join us!!


I'm glad to be a part of it and thanks a lot for suggesting this. It'll be fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Good to have you join us on thos Barb!!
> 
> I just ordered kits for the pen, now I just have to decide on a blank........


I ordered a kit earlier myself but with the trouble I had on the pen I finished today, I think I'll get another as backup. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Barb said:


> I ordered a kit earlier myself but with the trouble I had on the pen I finished today, I think I'll get another as backup. Lol



I’m not sure how to order just one kit ... I usually order way more than I tell the boss I ordered ..

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> I ordered a kit earlier myself but with the trouble I had on the pen I finished today, I think I'll get another as backup. Lol



That's why I ordered a 3 pack.... plus extra tubes!!!


----------



## Barb

woodman6415 said:


> I’m not sure how to order just one kit ... I usually order way more than I tell the boss I ordered ..


Well..you see..the last time I ordered I got 16. 2 each of 8 different styles but only 1 style had a cap lol. And I already used one of those. I'm way too new at this not to play it safe. :)


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> That's why I ordered a 3 pack.... plus extra tubes!!!


Yes! I did at least have sense enough to order extra tubes lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> Well..you see..the last time I ordered I got 16. 2 each of 8 different styles but only 1 style had a cap lol. And I already used one of those. I'm way too new at this not to play it safe. :)



Wendell just irritating the boss, AKA his wife. Don't use him for an example, it'll get you in trouble every time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Wendell just irritating the boss, AKA his wife. Don't use him for an example, it'll get you in trouble every time!


I certainly don't need any help in the 'getting in trouble' department. I'd call myself a pro at doing that on my own.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Barb said:


> I'm glad to be a part of it and thanks a lot for suggesting this. It'll be fun!



It's always a lot of fun! Brings out a lot of really sweet pens for you to look at, and being a part of it, you'll get notices to look at all of them. 





woodman6415 said:


> I’m not sure how to order just one kit ... I usually order way more than I tell the boss I ordered ..



I don't even think about mentioning my PSI orders anymore. Hell, they make me want to fuss at myself!! 





Tony said:


> That's why I ordered a 3 pack.... plus extra tubes!!!



A three pack?? 

Did you order the disassembly tool to go along with it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb

rocky1 said:


> It's always a lot of fun! Brings out a lot of really sweet pens for you to look at, and being a part of it, you'll get notices to look at all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think about mentioning my PSI orders anymore. Hell, they make me want to fuss at myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three pack??
> 
> Did you order the disassembly tool to go along with it?


Disassembly tool...not a bad idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, they come in very handy occasionally. The HRB wedding pen set I posted in the "What did you do in your shop today?" thread Sunday night... Gatsby click pens don't go together like any click pen I've ever assembled, and they certainly don't go together anything like the Gatsby twist, and it was getting late, and I was wanting to be done already. Was not even a little bit impressed!! But, I was able to knock it apart, put in the piece I left out, and reassemble without a hiccup simply because I had the disassembly tool on hand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Good to have you join us on thos Barb!!
> 
> I just ordered kits for the pen, now I just have to decide on a blank........


@Tony I am way ahead of you. I ordered the kits, made the first pen, didn't turn out so well, so took it apart, started again. I haven't made a cap pen in a long time. I still got 5 weeks to get it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

CWS said:


> @Tony I still got 5 weeks to get it right.



If it's going to happen like the "Pen BLANK swap" you may have closer to 8 weeks!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Az Turnings

When’s this thing starting?! Already 7 pages in


----------



## Spinartist

July 31st pairings are chosen...


----------



## Lou Currier

Still looking for more participants....let’s make this this biggest ever pen swap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andy close

Extra tubes? If you wreck a pen while turning, can't you just turn down to the brass & reuse the tube? I've done that once or twice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

If you don't wreck the tube trying to disassemble that works. If you wreck the tube trying to take a pen apart, because you don't have a disassembly tool, then extra tubes are nice. Have wrecked one or two even with the tool, and have on occasion wrecked one end of the blank and shortened the tube to make a keychain rather than waste the blank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andy close

ah, ok. I have only "disassembled" one pen & just used a punch to take it apart. I have another that I need to readjust the depth of the transmission, but I haven't been able to knock it out. I may have to look into a disassembly tool...


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andy close

thanks, Lou. I've watched MANY of Bob's videos. :D I may have even seen that one at one time. 
I do have a set of punches from Harbor Freight. Maybe I need some of those fancy pen vice grips so I can hold the pen securely without damaging it while banging on it.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> If you don't wreck the tube trying to disassemble that works. If you wreck the tube trying to take a pen apart, because you don't have a disassembly tool, then extra tubes are nice. Have wrecked one or two even with the tool, and have on occasion wrecked one end of the blank and shortened the tube to make a keychain rather than waste the blank.



I've got 2 sets of T-handle hex key sets, standard and metric. I've used those a few times for disassembling kits, works really well. There's generally a size that fits snug. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour

That’s a new one @Tony. I will have to look for those


----------



## Tony

cgseymour said:


> That’s a new one @Tony. I will have to look for those



Got my set from Harbor Freight, pretty cheap.


----------



## Lou Currier

andy close said:


> thanks, Lou. I've watched MANY of Bob's videos. :D I may have even seen that one at one time.
> I do have a set of punches from Harbor Freight. Maybe I need some of those fancy pen vice grips so I can hold the pen securely without damaging it while banging on it.



The pliers are like a pen press...once you get them you wonder how you got along without them before

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andy close

Lou Currier said:


> The pliers are like a pen press...once you get them you wonder how you got along without them before



what's a pen press? do I need it?


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It will make your life SO much easier. I used to use my lathe and it was a PITA!


----------



## Tony

I used one of those squeeze clamps for a long time before I got one.


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> I used one of those squeeze clamps for a long time before I got one.


I epoxied a piece of 3/4 plywood to each jaw of my vise and use it to assemble my pens. Works pretty good that way. I've oft times thought of getting a pen press but... And I also thought about getting a new fangled jig to hold my blanks squared up for drilling until I decided to close the jaws on my drill press vise and using a 7/32 inch bit and drill a hole in the middle thus giving me a semi decent means of keeping the blank square to my drill bit. 
My ole friend used to say, "Po folks gots po ways". Yep. Sometimes they do. And sometimes they just know how to get by with a little less.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Where there is a will, there is a way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

andy close said:


> what's a pen press? do I need it?



For those that have neither, PSI has a new assembly/disassembly press available... 

Haven't seen one in action, but I honestly thought about ordering one just to see how it works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I used one of those squeeze clamps *for a long time* before I got one.


You aint been doing pens long enough to use that phrase!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Long is a relative thing Barry, and when you are as short as Tony, Long could be about the length of your nose. Or, maybe 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> You aint been doing pens long enough to use that phrase!!



I do stuff other than pens too Barry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> I do stuff other than pens too Barry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## andy close

wait, @Tony, how do you write with those?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## bamafatboy

I made my pen press out of wood and corian. I got the idea off the internet, just google wooden pen press. I will see if I can find a pic in my phone and post it here. works great. It cost a grand total of 3.00 to make and was for the bolts and wing nuts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## andy close

I've been using an old vice, which usually works fine. On occasion, I'll make a pen that is too long for the vice & will have to resort to using a speed clamp. I think the Vertex pens I've made end up being too long for my vice. I suppose at some point I'll end up making something that is a bit more accommodating than my vice, but for the moment it works.
Although, I'm always open to looking at plans for yet another jig. :)


----------



## cgseymour

I have turned a block of wood to fit in my drill press chuck and then use the DP as a press.
Again, not perfect, but does work pretty well.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy close

Here's a nice looking DIY press (includes video):

https://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Pen-Press/


----------



## Tony

cgseymour said:


> That’s a new one @Tony. I will have to look for those



These are in the Harbor Freight catalog now. Standard and Metric sets together for $18.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## cgseymour

Thanks @Tony


----------



## Spinartist

What I've used to press pen parts together - squeeze clamp, drill press, lathe, vise, channel locking pliers, plastic mallet, pen press.
If you do get a pen press, mount it on a wall. It's easier to use, always ready & doesn't take up any table space.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Only 2 days left to get into the most exciting pen swap ever....if you are thinking about it what do you have to lose, throw your hat in! I know we have a lot more pen turners out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, here is the current list. If I have missed you speak now or forever hold your peace, pairing will happen tonight.

1. @The100road
2. @jasonb
3. @Eric Rorabaugh
4. @andy close
5. @cgseymour
6. @woodman6415
7. @CWS
8. @Bean_counter
9. @Schroedc
10. @Mike Hill
11. @ripjack13
12. @bamafatboy
13. @Don Ratcliff
14. @gman2431
15. @Az Turnings
16. @JR Parks
17. @Tony
18. @Clay3063
19. @Barb
20. @Lou Currier

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063




----------



## CWS

Let get this thing started. Whoever gets my name please PM address soon. I have my box ready to send.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Let get this thing started. Whoever gets my name please PM address soon. I have my box ready to send.



Dang overachiever......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## andy close

CWS said:


> Let get this thing started. Whoever gets my name please PM address soon. I have my box ready to send.



and I thought I was doing well by having ordered pen kits & drilling out a couple potential blanks. :D

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

andy close said:


> and I thought I was doing well by having ordered pen kits & drilling out a couple potential blanks. :D



You're a step ahead of me Andy. I ordered kits but that's all. Don't feel bad, Curt is just an  with too much free time on his hands. Other than yelling at kids to get off his lawn he has nothing else to do

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, put me in there...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clay3063

CWS said:


> Let get this thing started. Whoever gets my name please PM address soon. I have my box ready to send.


I don't have my box ready to send yet but I do have the contents ready for the package. I guess you're one up on me.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I still haven't ordered kits or figured out which wood to use. Hmmm....plywood, white pine, glue lam? Dont know yet!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andy close

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I still haven't ordered kits or figured out which wood to use. Hmmm....plywood, white pine, glue lam? Dont know yet!



Is _any_ type of plywood allowed? I thought it was only @Tony 's special plywood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I still haven't ordered kits or figured out which wood to use. Hmmm....plywood, white pine, glue lam? Dont know yet!



I'm going to use a colored blank: one of those green wet boards from the big box store

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road

Boy do I feel bad for my partner if I don’t get that pen blank swap box in time. 

I hope they like maple.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> I'm going to use a colored blank: one of those green wet boards from the big box store

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I still haven't ordered kits or figured out which wood to use. Hmmm....plywood, white pine, glue lam? Dont know yet!


Mdf....

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> You're a step ahead of me Andy. I ordered kits but that's all. Don't feel bad, Curt is just an  with too much free time on his hands. Other than yelling at kids to get off his lawn he has nothing else to do


That’s a lie ... not kids .. vertically challenged annoying little people .. like some others we all know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Stabilized cow patty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Stabilized cow patty



I saw a pen made out of that one time, looks dam cool. If I could get my hands on some blanks I would totally make some.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I saw a pen made out of that one time, looks dam cool. If I could get my hands on some blanks I would totally make some.


I think if you get your hands on cow patty they gonna stink ..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, that reminds me of me. My CB handle from back in the 70's - Cow Patty Daddy. and my truck - The Buffalo Chip Mobile . Had to keep your eyes peeled fer them bubble gum machines around Selma!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, that reminds me of me. My CB handle from back in the 70's - Cow Patty Daddy. and my truck - The Buffalo Chip Mobile . Had to keep your eyes peeled fer them bubble gum machines around Selma!



Selma hasn't changed, just listen to the Steve Earl song.


----------



## woodman6415

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, that reminds me of me. My CB handle from back in the 70's - Cow Patty Daddy. and my truck - The Buffalo Chip Mobile . Had to keep your eyes peeled fer them bubble gum machines around Selma!


Breaker breaker Sharpshooter here .. what’s your 10 20 .. want to take it to 15.... 10 4 good buddy .. I’m 10 9


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Mdf....





woodman6415 said:


> Stabilized cow patty



I made them both. Looks great...


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I made them both. Looks great...



Where did you get the cow patty blank from?


----------



## ripjack13

Mdf...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Cow poopie...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Where did you get the cow patty blank from?



I can't remember off hand. I know it was a guy on here and on fb....
I'll look...


----------



## ripjack13

Darren fuerbringer...


----------



## ripjack13

There's a bunch for sale on fb. Just search "stabilized cow" then go to posts. And a ton comes up...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> I saw a pen made out of that one time, looks dam cool. If I could get my hands on some blanks I would totally make some.


You live in Texas should not have to go to far.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> You live in Texas should not have to go to far.



I can go to my Dad's to get the party, just need to get it stabilized.


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I can go to my Dad's to get the party, just need to get it stabilized.



I ain't doing that one for you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

I do not have the time to start on a new pen for this swap. But if it's ok if I send a pen I've previously turned and have on hand, I'm in.

If possible, could I not be paired with Bean_counter, Schroedc, or gman2431. Not that I don't like those guys or think that they make awful pens. I know they all make great pens - I have pens from all of them (3 or 4 from Mike, 1 from Colin, and 3 from Cody) and would love to add to my collection from other members of WB. (I'd still happily swap with any of them if I was paired with them though!)

Maybe I'll get paired with @Tony - I asked him if he would swap pens with me after the first ones he made. He said yes, but hasn't done anything about that yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I do not have the time to start on a new pen for this swap. But if it's ok if I send a pen I've previously turned and have on hand, I'm in.
> 
> If possible, could I not be paired with Bean_counter, Schroedc, or gman2431. Not that I don't like those guys or think that they make awful pens. I know they all make great pens - I have pens from all of them (3 or 4 from Mike, 1 from Colin, and 3 from Cody) and would love to add to my collection from other members of WB. (I'd still happily swap with any of them if I was paired with them though!)
> 
> Maybe I'll get paired with @Tony - I asked him if he would swap pens with me after the first ones he made. He said yes, but hasn't done anything about that yet!



I haven't turned any since than Matt!!!!!


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I haven't turned any since than Matt!!!!!



You were supposed to so we could swap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> You were supposed to so we could swap!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 151001
> 
> Mdf...



U sure that's not particle board? MDF will have no flakes like that in it and be a lot more brown.


----------



## Lou Currier

@Sprung you’re in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, here is the current list. If I have missed you speak now or forever hold your peace, pairing will happen tonight.
> 
> 1. @The100road
> 2. @jasonb
> 3. @Eric Rorabaugh
> 4. @andy close
> 5. @cgseymour
> 6. @woodman6415
> 7. @CWS
> 8. @Bean_counter
> 9. @Schroedc
> 10. @Mike Hill
> 11. @ripjack13
> 12. @bamafatboy
> 13. @Don Ratcliff
> 14. @gman2431
> 15. @Az Turnings
> 16. @JR Parks
> 17. @Tony
> 18. @Clay3063
> 19. @Barb
> 20. @Lou Currier


----------



## Lou Currier

The100road said:


>



Always a challenge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Drum roll please 

*Group 1*

12 @bamafatboy
1 @The100road

*Group 2*

3 @Eric Rorabaugh
10 @Mike Hill

*Group 3*

15 @Az Turnings
8 @Bean_counter

*Group 4*

7 @CWS
9 @Schroedc

*Group 5*

11 @ripjack13
18 @Clay3063

*Group 6*

5 @cgseymour
6 @woodman6415

*Group 7*

13 @Don Ratcliff
20 @Lou Currier

*Group 8*

4 @andy close
2 @jasonb

*Group 9*

17 @Tony
19 @Barb 

*Group 10*

14 @gman2431
22 @rocky1

*Group 11*

21 @Sprung
16 @JR Parks

Let's get cracking and make those pens!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## The100road

Something seems off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Cool with me.


----------



## Lou Currier

The100road said:


> Something seems off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> Drum roll please
> 
> *Group 1*
> 
> 12 @bamafatboy
> 1 @The100road
> 
> *Group 2*
> 
> 3 @Eric Rorabaugh
> 10 @Mike Hill
> 
> *Group 3*
> 
> 15 @Az Turnings
> 8 @Bean_counter
> 
> *Group 4*
> 
> 7 @CWS
> 9 @Schroedc
> 
> *Group 5*
> 
> 11 @ripjack13
> 18 @Clay3063
> 
> *Group 6*
> 
> 5 @cgseymour
> 6 @woodman6415
> 
> *Group 7*
> 
> 13 @Don Ratcliff
> 20 @Lou Currier
> 
> *Group 8*
> 
> 4 @andy close
> 2 @jasonb
> 
> *Group 9*
> 
> 17 @Tony
> 19 @Barb
> 
> *Group 10*
> 
> 14 @gman2431
> 22 @rocky1
> 
> *Group 11*
> 
> 21 @Sprung
> 16 @JR Parks
> 
> Let's get cracking and make those pens!



Both 17 and 19 are goofballs and will never deliver on time ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks

ripjack13 said:


> Mdf....


MDF- Can you say that on here?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Lou Currier said:


>



You pulling a fast one on me? Fixed now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

woodman6415 said:


> Both 17 and 19 are goofballs and will never deliver on time ..


We may surprise you...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Barb said:


> We may surprise you...lol


Somebody did some switcharoo .. 
was @Tony and @Tony ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> U sure that's not particle board? MDF will have no flakes like that in it and be a lot more brown.



They call it differently up here. It's the crap board they use to make cheap o furniture....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> They call it differently up here. It's the crap board they use to make cheap o furniture....



I can send ya real MDF if ya wanna try one of those also.


----------



## Tony

@CWS , does Colin have his pen yet??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> @CWS , does Colin have his pen yet??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> I can send ya real MDF if ya wanna try one of those also.


I have some of that too...

I just looked up the differences in the stuff. So, that pen I made is actually (officially) called particle board. and MDF has no voids. where as particle board has voids and isnt pressed as much pressure. interesting.


https://www.addicted2decorating.com...ences-pros-and-cons-and-when-to-use-what.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clay3063

I don't remember who I swapped with last year but the pen I got was made from particle board. I was impressed at the beauty. I think it had been dyed and stabilized as well. Truly a nice piece of craftsmanship. I still carry it around and use it as my primary pen. I get lots of questions about it and lots of compliments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> I have some of that too...
> 
> I just looked up the differences in the stuff. So, that pen I made is actually (officially) called particle board. and MDF has no voids. where as particle board has voids and isnt pressed as much pressure. interesting.
> 
> 
> https://www.addicted2decorating.com...ences-pros-and-cons-and-when-to-use-what.html



Yup. Here's MDF on top of PB


----------



## gman2431

Oh and fun fact. See edges are compressed more than middle on PB, the middle contains less wood and more filler like silica that is terrible on tooling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> I don't remember who I swapped with last year but the pen I got was made from particle board. I was impressed at the beauty. I think it had been dyed and stabilized as well. Truly a nice piece of craftsmanship. I still carry it around and use it as my primary pen. I get lots of questions about it and lots of compliments.



pix?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> @CWS , does Colin have his pen yet??


 It will be in the mail as soon as the mailman picks it up when he delivers todays mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> pix?


I'll look and see if I can find a pic. Should be in the pics of the last pen swap. 
But I'll look and see if I can find em.


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> pix?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

Clay3063 said:


> View attachment 151055 View attachment 151056 View attachment 151057



@ripjack13 , here are pics of the pen I got in the last pen swap. I can't remember when it was. I thought it was last year but I looked back and couldn't find it. Do you know when it was?


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahahaa.....thats my pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> @ripjack13 , here are pics of the pen I got in the last pen swap. I can't remember when it was. I thought it was last year but I looked back and couldn't find it. Do you know when it was?


https://woodbarter.com/threads/summer-pen-swap.32057/


----------



## Clay3063

So it looks like we got paired again! LOL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Hahahahaa.....thats my pen!


Not anymore! It's mine now! BWAHAHAHAAA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Just a reminder to reach out to your partners through PM and exchange information so you can complete your swaps. Also once you receive your completed pen post a picture in this thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andy close

*Rule recap...*



Lou Currier said:


> A few ground rules:
> 
> You must have a minimum of 100 posts to be eligible to participate.
> *Your pen blank must have some wood in it. *
> *The kit must have a removable cap. *(This will move some people out of their comfort zone)
> Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on July 31st.
> *You must have your pen complete and mailed out by August 30th.*
> *You must include at least two (2) pen blanks in your package* (@Don Ratcliff must still include curly koa).
> *Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.*
> *Pen maker, upon seeing the photo of your pen, some remarks about how it was made to educate the group would be beneficial.*
> *Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected. *





Lets do this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Ok, I have stacked, wrapped, boxed and will ship today my offering in the Great 2018 Summer Pen Swap. Look out @ripjack13 !!! Here she comes. I hope you enjoy! - Clay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Clay3063 said:


> Ok, I have stacked, wrapped, boxed and will ship today my offering in the Great 2018 Summer Pen Swap. Look out @ripjack13 !!! Here she comes. I hope you enjoy! - Clay


Wait was we supposed to start ? 
I’m so screwed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I have 3 already made chum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

woodman6415 said:


> Wait was we supposed to start ?
> I’m so screwed


I usually end up being almost last in these things. Seems like my single celled brain caused a delay in one of the blank swaps a year or so back so.... I figured I'd try to get a head of the curve this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> I have 3 already made chum!




Chum??? We're supposed to make chum??? Wait!!! I thought we was supposed to make pens. Guess I'll unwrap the box and repackage it. I pity the dudes in the PO. do you shrink wrap your chum? I ain't got one of those machines here. I could maybe put it in a zip lock.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> Chum??? We're supposed to make chum??? Wait!!! I thought we was supposed to make pens. Guess I'll unwrap the box and repackage it. I pity the dudes in the PO. do you shrink wrap your chum? I ain't got one of those machines here. I could maybe put it in a zip lock.



Zip lock is good. Just suck the air out of the bag to keep the slop from flopping around....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Zip lock is good. Just suck the air out of the bag to keep the slop from flopping around....


Think I'll ask the wife to perform that task. Should I ask her to do that before or after I ask her to deliver the package to the PO? Hmmm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oooh....tough call on that one.
Flip a coin....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

I was going to give @ripjack13 a choice but couldn't post a pic in the private messages cause I ain't got those privileges. Anyway, I just did a quick flip of the ole coin as suggested by someone above for another issue related to sending chum in a box and asking the wife to pull a vacuum on the zip lock... but I digress. Anyway, one of these is on it's way north by east.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## andy close

I just finished a practice pen and we have our first casualty of the summer pen swap. 
It appears that the tube was too short & I can't get the pen cartridge in the pen.  
I'm fairly certain I didn't sand my blank too far. After gluing the tubes into the blanks I noticed that my blanks were ~1/4 longer than the tube. Kit PKEL2R1 from PSI. Unfortunately, the blank I was planning for my gift pen is also that same kit & was glued up at the same time. I guess I may have to go to plan B...
Also, I'm not sure I'm a fan of these screw on caps. They make it nearly impossible to match up the grain between the pen & cap like you can on twist pens.
I'll chock this one up to 'rookie mistake' and remember that I have to lay out all the pieces & inspect them before getting started.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Clay3063

andy close said:


> I just finished a practice pen and we have our first casualty of the summer pen swap.
> It appears that the tube was too short & I can't get the pen cartridge in the pen.
> I'm fairly certain I didn't sand my blank too far. After gluing the tubes into the blanks I noticed that my blanks were ~1/4 longer than the tube. Kit PKEL2R1 from PSI. Unfortunately, the blank I was planning for my gift pen is also that same kit & was glued up at the same time. I guess I may have to go to plan B...
> Also, I'm not sure I'm a fan of these screw on caps. They make it nearly impossible to match up the grain between the pen & cap like you can on twist pens.
> I'll chock this one up to 'rookie mistake' and remember that I have to lay out all the pieces & inspect them before getting started.
> 
> View attachment 151165
> 
> View attachment 151167
> 
> View attachment 151168



You might try to pull the plug on the end of the pen cartridge and cutting off a short piece and then replugging it. IDK, but it might work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

andy close said:


> I just finished a practice pen and we have our first casualty of the summer pen swap.
> It appears that the tube was too short & I can't get the pen cartridge in the pen.
> I'm fairly certain I didn't sand my blank too far. After gluing the tubes into the blanks I noticed that my blanks were ~1/4 longer than the tube. Kit PKEL2R1 from PSI. Unfortunately, the blank I was planning for my gift pen is also that same kit & was glued up at the same time. I guess I may have to go to plan B...
> Also, I'm not sure I'm a fan of these screw on caps. They make it nearly impossible to match up the grain between the pen & cap like you can on twist pens.
> I'll chock this one up to 'rookie mistake' and remember that I have to lay out all the pieces & inspect them before getting started.
> 
> View attachment 151165
> 
> View attachment 151167
> 
> View attachment 151168



I like that bolt head on the cap. that's pretty neat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@andy close that ink refill doesn’t look right. Try putting a Parker refill in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@andy close what kit is it?


----------



## andy close

Clay3063 said:


> You might try to pull the plug on the end of the pen cartridge and cutting off a short piece and then replugging it. IDK, but it might work.



That's a solution if you're not planning on selling or giving the pen away as a gift. :D
Although, as a "practice pen", that is probably what I'll do; cut the refill & keep it for myself.


----------



## andy close

@Lou Currier, I bought a capped pen starter kit from PSI containing two Classic Elite 2 Pen Kits (PKEL2Rx) & two Classic Traditional Pen Kits (PKPAR10R24), drill bit & bushings.


----------



## andy close

*Crisis Averted! 
*
After realizing that there were two kits of one style & two kits of a slightly different style, I tried swapping the bling on each pen. (I've switched out the tips since posting the pics so that the black enamel nib matches the black enamel lower cap & the gold nib & lower cap matches)
(I actually made two practice pens) ;) Now they "fit".

Back to your regularly scheduled programs...

Classic Elite 2 Pen Kit (PKEL2Rx) - Longer lower tube with with shorter lower cap
Classic Traditional Pen Kit (PKPAR10R24) - Shorter lower tube with longer lower cap

(Stabilized Spalted Oak blanks, courtesy of @Sprung)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

The other glitch with things not lining up... I assume the screw ring on the bottom of the cap is pressed in on that kit. Assemble bottom of pen, screw the trim ring onto the bottom of the pen, line up the grain in the two tubes, lay a piece of masking tape over the open joint and stick it in place. Then using a razor blade/exacto knife/utility knife, (_something with a very thin sharp blade_), trim the tape neatly out of the gap between the screw on trim ring and tube. Line the two pieces of tape up when you press it together and it should be relatively close. Make sure the tape is straight along the body of the pen, if it's at an angle when you trim the piece out of the middle it's going to throw you off again. You might want to give it a hair counter clockwise, you'll be able to get a little more torque screwing it together once the cap is assembled, and if the thread wears over time it'll gain a little in time. 

Make sure there is no tape down either edge that will get pressed between the joint and show when assemble. And, exercise caution trimming on either end so you don't scratch the finish on the trim ring, or gouge the end of your tube.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clay3063

And as they say, "The check...err the box is in the mail!!!" I take it I got mine off first!!! WOOHOOO!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> And as they say, "The check...err the box is in the mail!!!" I take it I got mine off first!!! WOOHOOO!!!



I think @CWS got you beat...


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> I think @CWS got you beat...


Maybe. Was it confirmed? LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

@Clay3063 Being second to you would be an honor. Means I in am in good company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb

I might have to take that second place since I put mine in the mail yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Even third or fourth would be ok with me though. Hell, any number is ok as long as I got it out the door lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Barb

Were we supposed to post pics before we mailed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

No... The recipient is supposed to post pictures of what they receive Barb. He's just antagonizing Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Barb no, when you receive yours. 

We have a bunch of over achievers in this swap

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

You could post pictures just to antagonize Tony! He likes being picked on!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah, @Tony likes that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Barb

Hahahaha! Ok :)


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> No... The recipient is supposed to post pictures of what they receive Barb. He's just antagonizing Marc!



I have to top my first pen I gave em. So I posted some teaser shots in the pm. Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I have to top my first pen I gave em. So I posted some teaser shots in the pm. Heh heh heh....




Nice!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andy close

My pics weren't of the pen I turned for the swap. Those were my failed attempts. I wasn't trying to be an over achiever. 
I'm hoping to get the actual pen out in the mail on Mon., but today I have to cut up some Hackberry & mill up some Ash...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

CWS said:


> @Clay3063 Being second to you would be an honor. Means I in am in good company.



LOL. Dude, I'm honored to be behind you. I feel good getting it in the mail period is an achievement for me of late. I went to the storage locker earlier this week to retrieve a ladder and I closed the door but left the lock inside on the ground and drove away. Thankfully the gentleman who watches the place saw the lock missing and put a temp lock on until I came back yesterday. Nothing was missing but my pride was shot. And I was very grateful for the fact that he noticed it missing and took quick action. There was rain in the area and the whole purpose of getting the ladder was so I could fix a vent cover on the travel trailer of one of the folks in the rv park. I fixed that. But...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Got my pen from @Barb today, beautiful pen!!!!!! She will have to tell you what wood it is because I don't know. Got hers done, it will go out Wednesday. Thanks Barb, great job, I love it!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Lou Currier

Sweet looking pen...what did you get for blanks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Got my pen from @Barb today, beautiful pen!!!!!! She will have to tell you what wood it is because I don't know. Got hers done, it will go out Wednesday. Thanks Barb, great job, I love it!! Tony
> View attachment 151259


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Sweet looking pen...what did you get for blanks?


Thank you! I used stabilized redwood burl that I got from @southernclay with a friction polish finish.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Thank you! I used stabilized redwood burl that I got from @southernclay with a friction polish finish.



Nice job on the finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

Awesome pen @Barb ... finish really makes it shine .. 
what is the pen kit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

woodman6415 said:


> Awesome pen @Barb ... finish really makes it shine ..
> what is the pen kit?


Thank you! It's a Virage Rollerball pen kit that I got from turnerswarehouse.com. I sand it all the way up to micro mesh 12000 and then apply 5 coats of Hut Crystal Coat friction polish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dehn0045

andy close said:


> Also, I'm not sure I'm a fan of these screw on caps. They make it nearly impossible to match up the grain between the pen & cap like you can on twist pens.



Little late to this party, but for grain alignment I like to assemble the cap completely. Then assemble the tip to the press fit piece for the body, screw this into the cap. Then by hand press the body blank to the tip/cap assembly with the grain aligned. Press hard enough so it doesn't spin on it's own but not hard enough to damage the threads. Remove the cap and tip and press the bushing component t home.

Part of the trouble with the grain alignment is the cap is typically larger diameter than the body. Making sure to drill on center and along the same axis will help some.

Also, watch for double and triple start threads on the cap, start screwing the cap on with the wrong thread and it will appear misaligned (even though it may be perfect if you adjust the cap to start on the correct thread)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Got my pen from @Barb today, beautiful pen!!!!!! She will have to tell you what wood it is because I don't know. Got hers done, it will go out Wednesday. Thanks Barb, great job, I love it!! Tony
> View attachment 151259


I love that blank! Beautiful pen Barb! - Clay

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Clay3063 sent me a pen. And some wood.
Real good job Clay! Nicely done....

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> @Clay3063 sent me a pen. And some wood.
> Real good job Clay! Nicely done....
> 
> View attachment 151329 View attachment 151330 View attachment 151331


Very nice pen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

My pen first pen swap and I screwed up. I forgot to put pen blanks in the package so @Tony will be getting another box in the mail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> My pen first pen swap and I screwed up. I forgot to put pen blanks in the package so @Tony will be getting another box in the mail.


He wouldn't know what do do with a good blank anyway. Glue them all together and he will cut them into the shape of texas.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 13


----------



## bamafatboy

Nice Pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice pen @Clay3063

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Nice pen @Clay3063



Thank you Lou. Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> @Clay3063 sent me a pen. And some wood.
> Real good job Clay! Nicely done....
> 
> View attachment 151329 View attachment 151330 View attachment 151331



Thank you Marc! I really like the way these pens write. And I hope you are able to use that cactus one of these days. The land east of here is just chock full of it and one of these days I am going to get set up to cast some of it myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Dropped @Barb's pen off at the P.O. this morning.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

My wife dropped off @Clay3063 's pen at the po this mornin...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Got my blanks from @Barb today, great stuff, thanks Barb! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What are the 2 bottom left, olive


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> What are the 2 bottom left, olive



Canary


----------



## Lou Currier

Interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@CWS and @Clay3063 both mailed on August 3rd.

I don't get to the PO as often as I used to with working full time but finally got time to open all my mail and here is what I got from @CWS !
Photos don't do the pen justice. There is a ton of subtle figure in the wood. He should have his from me in the next day or two.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Barb

Schroedc said:


> @CWS and @Clay3063 both mailed on August 3rd.
> 
> I don't get to the PO as often as I used to with working full time but finally got time to open all my mail and here is what I got from @CWS !
> Photos don't do the pen justice. There is a ton of subtle figure in the wood. He should have his from me in the next day or two.
> 
> View attachment 151506


Very nice! What wood is the pen made out of?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

@rocky1 I mailed yours yesterday. Says you'll have It Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@CWS is that the Churchill kit...has some fancy banding to it...nice.


----------



## Barb

This is what I got from @Tony. So flippin awesome! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> This is what I got from @Tony. So flippin awesome! Thank you!
> View attachment 151525



Glad you like it Barb! The pen is some beautiful Mesquite burl that @Mike R gifted me some time back. Finished it with 4 coats of HUT PPP wax.


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Glad you like it Barb! The pen is some beautiful Mesquite burl that @Mike R gifted me some time back. Finished it with 4 coats of HUT PPP wax.


Very very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> @CWS is that the Churchill kit...has some fancy banding to it...nice.


The pen is an Apollo infinity from penn state made with A. Blackwood.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony is the top pen a rhinehart kit?


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony is the top pen a rhinehart kit?



Lou, it's a PSI Vertex Supreme kit.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Someone got mesquite and cutoffs, that must have been a huge surprise...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Someone got mesquite and cutoffs, that must have been a huge surprise...



There is also a Texas Ebony blank in there. Stoopid Islander.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> There is also a Texas Ebony blank in there. Stoopid Islander.....


The pens look awesome btw

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Someone got mesquite and cutoffs, that must have been a huge surprise...


It's all new to me and I love it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> It's all new to me and I love it.


I have some too, they make nice pens. If you rip in half and glue the backwards it makes chevrons.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have some too, they make nice pens. If you rip in half and glue the backwards it makes chevrons.


Awesome! Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Barb said:


> This is what I got from @Tony. So flippin awesome! Thank you!
> View attachment 151525





Barb said:


> Very very nice!





Barb said:


> It's all new to me and I love it.





See... I told you, you were gonna have fun in this pen swap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

rocky1 said:


> See... I told you, you were gonna have fun in this pen swap!


Lol, and you were so right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

@Sprung Matt USPS 
*9405803699300674353556 *


----------



## Sprung

JR Parks said:


> @Sprung Matt USPS
> *9405803699300674353556 *



Sorry, Jim! I should've said it arrived, lol. But I haven't got your box packed up yet, so I'm not letting myself open it until I've got yours packed and ready to go. So I hope there's nothing live in there that needed to be let out ASAP!  Am hoping to get yours packed up in the morning and get it on its way, then I'll open your package.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

Sprung said:


> Sorry, Jim! I should've said it arrived, lol. But I haven't got your box packed up yet, so I'm not letting myself open it until I've got yours packed and ready to go. So I hope there's nothing live in there that needed to be let out ASAP!  Am hoping to get yours packed up in the morning and get it on its way, then I'll open your package.


Good move Matt on not opening that way I won't get my same pen and blanks back!!! I sent a wee Texas mouse to guard your new possessions but he can last quite a while in the Minn summer-so if you hear scratches in the box do not be concerned. Jim

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier 

Just in case you forgot where to upload pictures of what you got in the mail today, this is the place. I just figured with your strength in geography I would show you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Lou Currier
> 
> Just in case you forgot where to upload pictures of what you got in the mail today, this is the place. I just figured with your strength in geography I would show you...



Good call islander! @rocky1 got a package today also but is prolly too beesy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Thanks for the directions...will get them up tomorrow


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks for the directions...will get them up tomorrow


Oh please. You sleep less than @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

If you want a good photo I need beauty rest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> If you want a good photo I need beauty rest


So your plan for a good picture is to sleep long enough to be beautiful? Aren't you worried about bed sores and muscle loss from sleeping that long? Not to mention IT'S NOT FRIGGIN POSSIBLE!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh please. You sleep less than @ripjack13




Prolly takes better meds too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh please. You sleep less than @ripjack13



Idk about that....the past month has been awesome. Bed time around 2 and up @5.....
I feel great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Idk about that....the past month has been awesome. Bed time around 2 and up @5.....
> I feel great!


Lou apparantly has a similar schedule, he goes to bed at 2pm and wakes 5 days later thinking he is beautified. Personally I think the crud that built up in his eyes distorts his vision.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jasonb

Got my package from @andy close today. And... wow oh wow... nicely done indeed.... with some great looking blanks. I think Andy deserves extra style points for his pen! Thankyou Andy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Tony

Nice job @andy close! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Very nice pen @andy close!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So you got them in the mail today AND you posted a pic on the same day? Did you take a beauty nap or something?

@Lou Currier you see how done?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you got them in the mail today AND you posted a pic on the same day? Did you take a beauty nap or something?
> 
> @Lou Currier you see how done?


Sshhhh......be vewy qwiet....he sweeping......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Sshhhh......be vewy qwiet....he sweeping......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well... The yard is getting away from me again, with continued rains. Got another 2 inches this afternoon, and it's already out of hand. So I crawled off the mower at work, came home and climbed on the tractor, and mowed until dark! And, I'm way purtier than the Islander already, not to mention I got more hair, so I don't need no damn sleep! 

Package arrived from Cody, but nothing therein telling me what it is, so all I can tell you is there was lots of blanks and the Pen is VERY COOL! Contemplated trying to get his turned this evening while the shop was cooled down a little, but having been soaked earlier today while trying to finish digging through bees, and dried out, and then getting soaked again just before dark while mowing, I wasn't much in the mood to be turning anything this evening. Just needed to take a shower and dry out. 

I'll get it turned up and headed your way quick as the weather allows Cody! Was out there trying to fix a Rabbit pen the wife picked up for nothing yesterday, had 2 fans going. Wasn't working! Went and got my big 4 ft. box fan from work, brought it home, plugged it in too. Doors on 2 bays open, center bay the doors are 10' high, walk in door on the back wall and 3 windows open, Squirrel Cage out of a central air unit, 24" 4 speed household fan, 4ft. box fan, light breeze blowing through, and the fan in the gable of the building which is set at 115o F. still kicked in about 3 pm. Fan on the floor was blowing cool air, but it was like you were walking around with your head and shoulders in an oven! Have got to get the ceiling closed off in there, fed up with this crap!

However... Just to fan the Islander's flames, as if they need fanning with a Volcano in his back pocket... (_Sorry Lou!_) 

Blanks received... Tell me more about the one on the left!





Picture really doesn't do the finish on this thing any justice, the depth in the finish is simply amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Fyi @rocky1 the volcano quit spitting up lava and it all hardened up. The news doesn't report the end of a problem but the air is clear and the vog is gone... for now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

Rocky the one on the left is some paint I've been getting. It's a knockoff of fordite, is a good way too put it, without the crazy price of that stuff.

Glad ya like the blanks and pen! The blank on pen was something colored and stabilized by @Sprung

And no worries on rushing to get something my way! I understand the heat issue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Fyi @rocky1 the volcano quit spitting up lava and it all hardened up. The news doesn't report the end of a problem but the air is clear and the vog is gone... for now...



Well betwixt the cutesy guy/gal giggling buddy-buddy repertoire, seeded with failed drama class inflection, the news doesn't report a lot of things anymore. It's mostly a bulllshit political recitation of things, the way someone that was dropped on their head, repeatedly, as a child perceives them. For instance the local news here just reported on...

"_*Unexpected Effects of Climate Change*_"

- More Deadly Crashes
- More restaurant violations (_Seriously????_)

Stating that hotter temperatures can also affect your...

- Mood
- Mental Health
- Work Performance

So just in case you were too damn dumb to know that HOT weather tends to make one grouchy, irritable, easily angered, depressed, and causes poor work performance. I would assume the latter concerns those that actually work for a living outdoors, as those who sit in the AC with the proverbial digit rectally fixed, really shouldn't be impacted there. Although the lack of connection between and redundancy seen in "Mental Health" and "Mood" in this report, would suggest that maybe walking from your car to the air conditioned news office at 4 am might be too much for some. This is not to mention the relation between and redundancy seen in driving under the mood and mental health influences of hot weather, (_grouchy, irritable, short tempered..._), causing more deadly crashes.

You can find some solace in knowing that more cockroaches are found in the kitchens of your favorite eateries, where hot temperatures are hotter on hot days. Or, maybe it's just because Restaurant Inspectors are in grumpy moods having to deal with traffic in their travels those days.

*And, it is all because of Global Warming!* 






HELLO!!! If the temperature rising 2 degrees in a hundred plus years causes more Restaurant Violations, how in the hell does life on this planet survive the drastic up and down, day to day changes, of 30 or more degrees?

       

Give me a break people!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

gman2431 said:


> Rocky the one on the left is some paint I've been getting. It's a knockoff of fordite, is a good way too put it, without the crazy price of that stuff.



 It's purty anyhow! 



gman2431 said:


> Glad ya like the blanks and pen! The blank on pen was something colored and stabilized by @Sprung
> 
> And no worries on rushing to get something my way! I understand the heat issue!




Pen is very cool, love how the subtle blue tint works in there. and the depth in the finish on that blank is simply amazing. Spot or two gives the appearance you could wade off in it. Really interesting! Thank you sir!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

is he up yet?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> is he up yet?


----------



## andy close

jasonb said:


> Got my package from @andy close today. And... wow oh wow... nicely done indeed.... with some great looking blanks. I think Andy deserves extra style points for his pen! Thankyou Andy!



@jasonb, I hope you like it. I was experimenting a bit with shape & really pushing the limits of my square carbide scraper on the top bead.
The pen is Spalted Flame Box Elder Burl stabilized by @Sprung. The kit is an Elite II Rollerball from PSI. It's sanded with linseed oil from 150 - 800 & then finished with 3 coats of True-Oil with 00 steel wool in between coats. The blanks included were Spalted Oak & Spalted Flame Box Elder Burl stabilized by @Sprung. The Sycamore blanks were from @pvwoodcrafts.

I had a lot of fun turning the capped pen & think I'll have to do more. They really are quite sharp looking when wrapped in some fancy wood. @Lou Currier, thanks for setting up the summer swap! I'm looking forward to the rest of the pen pics & the next swap. :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

How do you keep an islander in suspense..............?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> How do you keep an islander in suspense..............?



Heck, he won't be awake for another 3 hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road

I’m confused...... does @Don Ratcliff not know what he sent @Lou Currier ?? Why is don more excited to see what Lou got than Lou? Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road

Oh yeah, @bamafatboy this is where you post the pic of the package you got Saturday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm done with all of you.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Everyone please excuse @Don Ratcliff, he's cranky when it's first thing in the morning for him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

drum roll.....



 

A beautiful pen by @Don Ratcliff with some equally beautiful blanks! Thanks Don, you out did yourself

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Clay3063

So far, I'd have to say that all of the pens made by you gentlemen and lady, have been by far of superior workmanship and beauty and I would have been hard pressed to say which one was the purtiest. Until today. Today I went to the office to retrieve the mail and my box from @ripjack13 had arrived. I waited until after making my morning delivery of breakfast burritos to the homeless before getting the mail so I wouldn't be distracted in case the box had arrived. In hind sight it was a wise decision. 

Folks, I now present to you a work of beauty and craftmenship far superior to anything I have put out and lest I become tarred and feather and run out of town on a rail, I will leave my accolades and comparisons between my work and Marc's. 

But I said all that to say this: Feast your eyes upon this beauty and tremble with desire and jealousy!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> drum roll.....
> 
> View attachment 151615
> 
> A beautiful pen by @Don Ratcliff with some equally beautiful blanks! Thanks Don, you out did yourself



Dang donny, nice pen man!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> So far, I'd have to say that all of the pens made by you gentlemen and lady, have been by far of superior workmanship and beauty and I would have been hard pressed to say which one was the purtiest. Until today. Today I went to the office to retrieve the mail and my box from @ripjack13 had arrived. I waited until after making my morning delivery of breakfast burritos to the homeless before getting the mail so I wouldn't be distracted in case the box had arrived. In hind sight it was a wise decision.
> 
> Folks, I now present to you a work of beauty and craftmenship far superior to anything I have put out and lest I become tarred and feather and run out of town on a rail, I will leave my accolades and comparisons between my work and Marc's.
> 
> But I said all that to say this: Feast your eyes upon this beauty and tremble with desire and jealousy!!!
> View attachment 151619 View attachment 151620 View attachment 151621



Beautiful job Marc!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Dang donny, nice pen man!!!



I wondered what his first name was. Or is that his middle name? As in Ding Dang Donny? Hmmm. Donny. OK. I'll go with that.


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I wondered what his first name was. Or is that his middle name? As in Ding Dang Donny? Hmmm. Donny. OK. I'll go with that.



No idea Clay, that's just what I call him on the rare occasions I'm not being mean. He did one heck of a job on that pen so I thought calling him a Stoopid Islander wasn't appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

All I can say up to this point is everyone has stepped up their game in this swap so far keep the beautiful pen coming!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony its actually Donnie.
@Clay3063 

@Lou Currier

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> drum roll.....
> 
> View attachment 151615
> 
> A beautiful pen by @Don Ratcliff with some equally beautiful blanks! Thanks Don, you out did yourself


I'm glad you got your beauty sleep...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> No idea Clay, that's just what I call him on the rare occasions I'm not being mean. He did one heck of a job on that pen so I thought calling him a Stoopid Islander wasn't appropriate.



Yes. I hear ya. Being kind is good. Especially since he holds dibs on all the curly koa. I'm busy trying to figure out how to rectify my ribbing so as to not jeopardize any future chances of getting my hands on some more like the piece that @ripjack13 included in my pen box. Here goes nothing: 

I'm sorry Donnie for saying that your first name was Ding and your middle name was Dong... I mean Dang, and your last name was Donny. And be with the starving pygmies in New Guinea. Amen.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Clay3063 said:


> So far, I'd have to say that all of the pens made by you gentlemen and lady, have been by far of superior workmanship and beauty and I would have been hard pressed to say which one was the purtiest. Until today. Today I went to the office to retrieve the mail and my box from @ripjack13 had arrived. I waited until after making my morning delivery of breakfast burritos to the homeless before getting the mail so I wouldn't be distracted in case the box had arrived. In hind sight it was a wise decision.
> 
> Folks, I now present to you a work of beauty and craftmenship far superior to anything I have put out and lest I become tarred and feather and run out of town on a rail, I will leave my accolades and comparisons between my work and Marc's.
> 
> But I said all that to say this: Feast your eyes upon this beauty and tremble with desire and jealousy!!!
> View attachment 151619 View attachment 151620 View attachment 151621


Wow .. beautiful pen .. score

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

woodman6415 said:


> Wow .. beautiful pen .. score


Yes sir. I agree. SCORE! Marc did a fantastic job... again! And the blanks he sent are just gorgeous. I'm going to have to order some nicer kits for those blanks.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Clay3063 said:


> Yes sir. I agree. SCORE! Marc did a fantastic job... again! And the blanks he sent are just gorgeous. I'm going to have to order some nicer kits for those blanks.


Ask @ripjack13 where he got the blank he used for that pen oh caster of stones...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ask @ripjack13 where he got the blank he used for that pen oh caster of stones...



I know where he got at least one of them "Oh great and merciful dodger of lava bombs."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Heres some better shots of that pen Clay....



 



 

The blank was gifted to me by the crazy misplaced islander..
It's curly box elder...

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Heres some better shots of that pen Clay....
> 
> View attachment 151635
> 
> View attachment 151636
> 
> The blank was gifted to me by the crazy misplaced islander..
> It's curly box elder...
> 
> @Don Ratcliff



It's a beauty Marc. Now I know where at least two of those blanks came from. I hope he learns to love me again sometime and sends a peace offering of some sort like the one this pen is made of and that piece of kurly koa you stuck in the box. And the rest of those blanks are just out of this world purty too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dehn0045

one better shot anyway....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> So far, I'd have to say that all of the pens made by you gentlemen and lady, have been by far of superior workmanship and beauty and I would have been hard pressed to say which one was the purtiest. Until today. Today I went to the office to retrieve the mail and my box from @ripjack13 had arrived. I waited until after making my morning delivery of breakfast burritos to the homeless before getting the mail so I wouldn't be distracted in case the box had arrived. In hind sight it was a wise decision.
> 
> Folks, I now present to you a work of beauty and craftmenship far superior to anything I have put out and lest I become tarred and feather and run out of town on a rail, I will leave my accolades and comparisons between my work and Marc's.
> 
> But I said all that to say this: Feast your eyes upon this beauty and tremble with desire and jealousy!!!
> View attachment 151619 View attachment 151620 View attachment 151621



Oh..the little spalted curly blank on the pen box was a piece from my stash that i had tried spalting myself. I forgot about it for a long time in a black bag buried in my shop. I'll find the topic and link it up. It was nasty....
LoL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Found it....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/2-years-in-the-bag.29428/

2 years....sheesh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Oh..the little spalted curly blank on the pen box was a piece from my stash that i had tried spalting myself. I forgot about it for a long time in a black bag buried in my shop. I'll find the topic and link it up. It was nasty....
> LoL


BTW, is the kit a jr. gentleman?


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> BTW, is the kit a jr. gentleman?



No sir. It's a baron....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Well I have seen some awesome looking pens in this swap, and my partner did not disappoint either, We truly have some AWESOME Artist on here. Stan is the man and he delivered a nice Fountain Pen along with some nice eye candy blanks as well. Thank You very much. Please chime in and let us know the blanks are. I can only hope that My pen to him will suffice.
Here it is and eat your heart out. LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## Tony

Great pen Stan! Did you cast the blank? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour

Beautiful pen Stan
Which kit is that?

Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Thank you!

The pen is a vertex magnetic supreme kit with Chittum Burl from @against.the.grain that I stabilized and cast. It is a CA finish. 

The blanks are all stabilized. Far right is poplar burl and the other two are maple burl.

Glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## against.the.grain

Nice job!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

What the hell @Lou Currier!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> What the hell @Lou Currier!
> 
> View attachment 151649



As a Mod I deem it fair. He sent you a pen with a removable cap, and 75 blanks. He was only required to send 2 so he went above and beyond. Well done @Lou Currier !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Now that's funny right there!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> As a Mod I deem it fair. He sent you a pen with a removable cap, and 75 blanks. He was only required to send 2 so he went above and beyond. Well done @Lou Currier !!!


You are a minimod so hush.

I guess Lou is getting more of that alleged beauty sleep...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

What! You don’t like your pen?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> As a Mod I deem it fair. He sent you a pen with a removable cap, and 75 blanks. He was only required to send 2 so he went above and beyond. Well done @Lou Currier !!!


Leave it to you to think a pen blank needs to be glued up and cut off...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are a minimod so hush.
> 
> I guess Lou is getting more of that alleged beauty sleep...



BTW...I was getting edumacated while watching a movie


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> What! You don’t like your pen?


Oh it's very sharp...ie are you kidding me with this?

Perhaps I will take a better pic after my beauty sleep


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> BTW...I was getting edumacated while watching a movie


I'm afraid to ask...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

You said you wanted a sleek pen....or was it a slick pen I can’t remenber

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> You said you wanted a sleek pen....or was it a slick pen I can’t remenber


Sick... I wanted a SICK pen. It's a slang term for cool or nice or b!tcn... 

I think the heat and rain has made your thinker mushy

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sick... I wanted a SICK pen. It's a slang term for cool or nice or b!tcn...
> 
> I think the heat and rain has made your thinker mushy


I do not keep much track of the pen blank stuff- but I should- That was funny- have fun with the stix.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff here’s some inspiration for you...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff here’s some inspiration for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh wait, this might be what was in the box...

Thank you @Lou Currier

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh wait, this might be what was in the box...
> 
> Thank you @Lou Currier
> 
> View attachment 151651


Very nice pen @Lou Currier , is that blank from Jerry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh wait, this might be what was in the box...
> 
> Thank you @Lou Currier
> 
> View attachment 151651



Wow Lou! You did it again. Most beautiful work my friend. Do tell about the blank!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Clay3063 said:


> Yes. I hear ya. Being kind is good. Especially since he holds dibs on all the curly koa. I'm busy trying to figure out how to rectify my ribbing so as to not jeopardize any future chances of getting my hands on some more like the piece that @ripjack13 included in my pen box. Here goes nothing:
> 
> I'm sorry Donnie for saying that your first name was Ding and your middle name was Dong... I mean Dang, and your last name was Donny. And be with the starving pygmies in New Guinea. Amen.


If you wait awhile he will get in trouble on the islands again and he will move back to the mainland and bring another bunch of Koa with him. Then you can help him unload his wood into the storage locker and he will give you a key to the locker. Shouldn’t be long winter is coming

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> If you wait awhile he will get in trouble on the islands again and he will move back to the mainland and bring another bunch of Koa with him. Then you can help him unload his wood into the storage locker and he will give you a key to the locker. Shouldn’t be long winter is coming


Yeah, that is not going to happen again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

A lot can happen between now and the time you get my age. I would say the islands could be covered with water. With all global stuff going on. I did not say anything about warming because I don’t want to get @rocky1 stirred up again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice pen @Lou Currier , is that blank from Jerry?



No, it’s a Steve Kondo blank. Maple and cocobolo on an El Grande pen kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Got a package from @cgseymour today ... thanks Chris .. I have yours ready to mail tomorrow so I’m not opening this one till I drop yours in mail ... 
the suspense is killing me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cgseymour

Ahh just opener up.
Just hope you like it

Thank you

Chris


----------



## woodman6415

cgseymour said:


> Ahh just opener up.
> Just hope you like it
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Chris


I’m sure I will .. just hope the boss don’t like it .. that’s where last two pens from swaps went .. if this keeps up she’s going to have to start turning pens for swaps

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Got my package mailed to @cgseymour today .. so I got to open his finally ... he says he’s new at pen turning ...he is either a story teller or a damn good beginner ... all I can say is Wowzer and Thanks 

Beautiful pen .. and turn finished to perfection... I’ll cherish it .. till Saturday morning when boss gets back in town ... she’ll love it ..



 

 

Feast your eyes on this .. 
and the blanks are super cool too ..
Thanks Chris ...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Got my package mailed to @cgseymour today .. so I got to open his finally ... he says he’s new at pen turning ...he is either a story teller or a damn good beginner ... all I can say is Wowzer and Thanks
> 
> Beautiful pen .. and turn finished to perfection... I’ll cherish it .. till Saturday morning when boss gets back in town ... she’ll love it ..
> 
> View attachment 151696 View attachment 151697
> 
> Feast your eyes on this ..
> and the blanks are super cool too ..
> Thanks Chris ...



Very cool! What does it look like with the cap off?


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Very cool! What does it look like with the cap off?


He told me what kit it is .. but my old timer has kicked in and I forgot ...
Looks almost like the jr gent

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like a baron...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very nice looking by the way!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cgseymour

Thank you Wendell
Glad you like it

First capped pen I have made

It is a Caballero in Thuya Burl

Hope you can use the blanks

Thank you as well for the kind words

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very nice job there Chris

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Another great looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

jasonb said:


> Got my package from @andy close today. And... wow oh wow... nicely done indeed.... with some great looking blanks. I think Andy deserves extra style points for his pen! Thankyou Andy!
> 
> View attachment 151602
> 
> View attachment 151603


That is a nifty looking pen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh wait, this might be what was in the box...
> 
> Thank you @Lou Currier
> 
> View attachment 151651


WOW. That right there is a man with SKILLS!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour

Went to mailbox today and a box from @woodman6415 was waiting for me.
Just opened it and was like a kid on Christmas morning. Not one, but two beautiful pens along with awesome blanks and some deer antler (Wendell definitely went above and beyond)

Thank you Wendell for the incredible treat, am truly blown away.

Again, I am sure my very limited photography skills do not begin to do justice to these beautifully crafted pens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415

cgseymour said:


> View attachment 151774 Went to mailbox today and a box from @woodman6415 was waiting for me.
> Just opened it and was like a kid on Christmas morning. Not one, but two beautiful pens along with awesome blanks and some deer antler (Wendell definitely went above and beyond)
> 
> Thank you Wendell for the incredible treat, am truly blown away.
> 
> Again, I am sure my very limited photography skills do not begin to do justice to these beautifully crafted pens.



Hope you like them..
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## cgseymour

They are gorgeous. 
The bolt action was real treat. 
The capped pen is beautiful. 

Thank you again. 

Can’t wait to try using the deer antler


----------



## Lou Currier

Wear a dust mask...it stinks. Another trick is to put it between centers, turn it round, then drill it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## cgseymour

Thanks for tips @Lou Currier


----------



## woodman6415

Lou Currier said:


> Wear a dust mask...it stinks. Another trick is to put it between centers, turn it round, then drill it.



After 100 or so you get used to the smell ... what funny is watching the fur kids trying to catch the shavings ... even when I start preparing them on band saw they come running ... I guess what stinks to us must smell like dessert to them ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers

Lou Currier said:


> drum roll.....
> 
> View attachment 151615
> 
> A beautiful pen by @Don Ratcliff with some equally beautiful blanks! Thanks Don, you out did yourself


Nice @Don Ratcliff what type pen is that?


----------



## andy close

I received my swap package from @jasonb yesterday! I was super excited to open it up & show it off to the family, especially since they didn't understand why I had given "such a cool pen" away. 

Well, I think Jason's pen showed them that I got the better end of the deal & that I have quite a bit of practice needed still (which is a good thing as practice requires shop time). Not only did Jason send me a beautiful pen, but he really sent me some nice blanks as well; none of which I've turned before. 

Jason, thank you so much. 
Would you mind telling me what kit you used and what type of wood it is?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb

@andy close glad to hear you like it. Nice job on the photos. The kit is a jr gent and the wood is amboyna burl from thailand.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Nice pen @jasonb! Are you going to SWAT?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Tony said:


> Nice pen @jasonb! Are you going to SWAT?


@Tony Hey Tony, I wont be able to make it this year but already planning on it for next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cgseymour

Nice job Jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

B Rogers said:


> Nice @Don Ratcliff what type pen is that?


 I dont remember but @ripjack13 looked it up when he asked. Perhaps he remembers and can help answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont remember but @ripjack13 looked it up when he asked. Perhaps he remembers and can help answer


And to clarify, I'm referring to the pen kit used.


----------



## Lou Currier

woodman6415 said:


> After 100 or so you get used to the smell ... what funny is watching the fur kids trying to catch the shavings ... even when I start preparing them on band saw they come running ... I guess what stinks to us must smell like dessert to them ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont remember but @ripjack13 looked it up when he asked. Perhaps he remembers and can help answer





B Rogers said:


> And to clarify, I'm referring to the pen kit used.



The metro pen kit from turners warehouse. Not the metro from woodcraft....

https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/products/metro-pen-kit

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

I got my pen and blanks from @Schroedc earlier this week. I was on vacation all week. Opened my package and there it was. A beautiful fountain pen. I have never had a fountain pen but I have a great one now. Also some really cool blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Very nice Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I got my pen and blanks from @Schroedc earlier this week. I was on vacation all week. Opened my package and there it was. A beautiful fountain pen. I have never had a fountain pen but I have a great one now. Also some really cool blanks.
> 
> View attachment 151826
> 
> View attachment 151827




Maybe you could trade the fountain pen with your lady & get the pen I sent you from the other swap back!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Maybe you could trade the fountain pen with your lady & get the pen I sent you from the other swap back!


That sounds like a good idea, but I try to keep her from having to many sharp points around close.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> That sounds like a good idea, but I try to keep her from having to many sharp points around close.


It only takes one.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## The100road

Recieved my pen from @bamafatboy today! Love me some walnut burl.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Glad you like it. This pen swap has been over the top in my opinion. It has been fun.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> I got my pen and blanks from @Schroedc earlier this week. I was on vacation all week. Opened my package and there it was. A beautiful fountain pen. I have never had a fountain pen but I have a great one now. Also some really cool blanks.
> 
> View attachment 151826
> 
> View attachment 151827



I didn't remember what all you do so included that block of buckeye, you can use it for scales for a knife or cut it down for pen blanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Thank you


----------



## rocky1

Well I'm waiting on replacement parts from PSI, and mine will be on the way! They were kind enough to warranty my mistake there, said the high end kits typically ship that way, (_new one on me, eh!_) and even sent a spare center trim ring, which I didn't request. Very nice explanation of how everything works as far as requests of that nature, and copy of work order sent back to customer service to ship the parts. SO... hopefully in a couple days, we'll be ready to go!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Mike Hill, shows yours was delivered today. Hope you like.


----------



## rocky1

Discussed elsewhere, but for those that missed it in the other thread... PSI e-mailed today, my parts are on the way, but... Cody is leaving end of the week, won't be home until 9/9, and has requested I hold his until he gets home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Az Turnings

@Bean_counter box will go out in the am. Had to ask a friend take it in for me just got out of surgery today and no driving for 2-3 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## cgseymour

Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

All the best

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Az Turnings said:


> @Bean_counter box will go out in the am. Had to ask a friend take it in for me just got out of surgery today and no driving for 2-3 weeks!



Hope you heal up quickly Blake!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, @JR Parks package was supposed to go out a few days ago, but was just discovered - one of our boys decided to hide it. So she's on the way to the post office with it right now.

So I opened the one from Jim this morning. Jim, you're going to laugh when you open my package. I'll let you figure out why.

Got a nice Zen in Black Locust Burl and some nice local TX blanks. Couple of them are even ones I've never worked with before, which is great to have something new to try. Thanks, Jim!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Well, @JR Parks package was supposed to go out a few days ago, but was just discovered - one of our boys decided to hide it. So she's on the way to the post office with it right now.
> 
> So I opened the one from Jim this morning. Jim, you're going to laugh when you open my package. I'll let you figure out why.
> 
> Got a nice Zen in Black Locust Burl and some nice local TX blanks. Couple of them are even ones I've never worked with before, which is great to have something new to try. Thanks, Jim!
> 
> View attachment 152414



You'll like that Texas Ebony Matt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy close

@Sprung , @JR Parks, what is the pen kit? A Zen? Very cool looking pen/kit.

Ahh, I found it at Exotic Blanks: https://www.exoticblanks.com/zen-pen-kits/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

andy close said:


> @Sprung , @JR Parks, what is the pen kit? A Zen? Very cool looking pen/kit.
> 
> Ahh, I found it at Exotic Blanks: https://www.exoticblanks.com/zen-pen-kits/



Yup, the Zen. It's a nice kit. Magnetic cap. I like making them.


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> @Bean_counter box will go out in the am. Had to ask a friend take it in for me just got out of surgery today and no driving for 2-3 weeks!


Uh oh....what happened?


----------



## Az Turnings

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh....what happened?


Ahh torn ACL from playing sports. Definitely not my smartest decision but also not my dumbest

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok...besides @rocky1  who else is left to complete their swap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Lou Currier said:


> Ok...besides @rocky1  who else is left to complete their swap?


@Bean_counter and I, he should be receiving his in a day or so and I’ll post my update upon receiving my end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Have parts from PSI, just gotta wait a week on Cody to get home!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Az Turnings said:


> @Bean_counter and I, he should be receiving his in a day or so and I’ll post my update upon receiving my end.



I’m currently out of town but will get it out on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> Ahh torn ACL from playing sports. Definitely not my smartest decision but also not my dumbest



Oh maaan....did they give you an ice machine? It pumps ice cold water through a pad continuously....i had that when i had my acl replaced. And i kept it. So my next two knee surgeries and rotator cuff surgery, it was well used.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings

I


ripjack13 said:


> Oh maaan....did they give you an ice machine? It pumps ice cold water through a pad continuously....i had that when i had my acl replaced. And i kept it. So my next two knee surgeries and rotator cuff surgery, it was well used.....


 I was praying for that but insurance didn’t cover it :/


----------



## rocky1

They aren't real outrageously priced. Available through Amazon, Wally World, and others for under $150. Mother-in-law said it was worth it whatever it cost when she had knee surgery couple years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> I
> 
> I was praying for that but insurance didn’t cover it :/



If your doctor prescribes it, then they have to cover it. Talk to him/her...tell em you need one for pain management as soon as possible, and would rather not take drugs/pills to control the pain....
Gotta know how to play the game.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Received Eric's pen(s) last week, but vowed not to open until I got his in the mail. Signature Pen Supply is now closed, and my Woodcraft didn't have the kits in stock that I wanted - so my swap didn't start so well and continued badly. Beautiful blanks with defects that did not show up until turned to size, losing the rest of a kit after taking the tubes out to turn, couldn't find my pen press - etc.... In addition, the Nashville construction atmosphere is exploding. Way too many long days and long weeks for me. Catching my breath before bidding another project. Please, take no offense, but frankly, I'd be happy when all the left coasters, mid westerners and yankees would stay put and not all move here at one time. 

Here is Eric's gorgeous pens - immaculately finished!!! Have no idea of kits - neither are carried by my Woodcraft. Also included a few goodies - Koa, Kingwood, B&W ebony, red palm, wormy chestnut, cherry crotch, and Braz. rosewood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Received Eric's pen(s) last week, but vowed not to open until I got his in the mail. Signature Pen Supply is now closed, and my Woodcraft didn't have the kits in stock that I wanted - so my swap didn't start so well and continued badly. Beautiful blanks with defects that did not show up until turned to size, losing the rest of a kit after taking the tubes out to turn, couldn't find my pen press - etc.... In addition, the Nashville construction atmosphere is exploding. Way too many long days and long weeks for me. Catching my breath before bidding another project. Please, take no offense, but frankly, I'd be happy when all the left coasters, mid westerners and yankees would stay put and not all move here at one time.
> 
> Here is Eric's gorgeous pens - immaculately finished!!! Have no idea of kits - neither are carried by my Woodcraft. Also included a few goodies - Koa, Kingwood, B&W ebony, red palm, wormy chestnut, cherry crotch, and Braz. rosewood
> 
> View attachment 152568



Eric, that postable one is gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> Eric, that postable one is gorgeous! Tony


And it's magnetic. I learned *that* after turning the cap for a few minutes without the cap coming off!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The magnetic is a Magnetic Graduate from Woodturningz wrapped in Pomelle Bubinga and the other is an Accord twist that I picked up from Woodcraft wrapped in Ambrosia Maple. Hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I got a package in the mail today from @Mike Hill. It had two nice pens in it and some cool packing peanuts. I'll let Mike tell what the wood and kits are. The one is a double twist mechanism which is pretty cool.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## JR Parks

Sprung said:


> Well, @JR Parks package was supposed to go out a few days ago, but was just discovered - one of our boys decided to hide it. So she's on the way to the post office with it right now.
> 
> So I opened the one from Jim this morning. Jim, you're going to laugh when you open my package. I'll let you figure out why.
> 
> Got a nice Zen in Black Locust Burl and some nice local TX blanks. Couple of them are even ones I've never worked with before, which is great to have something new to try. Thanks, Jim!
> 
> View attachment 152414


We just got home after 10 days found Matt's package after a neighbor delivered them at 9pm. Tore it open and among some cool blanks, kona coffee, lilac, some buckthorn (pics tomorrow) was a nice Black Locust Burl from Buga- same as I sent Matt . But I made mine first!!! I was going to send a nice Texas Persimmon pen but had put it somewhere for safekeeping for Matt AND then found it about 3-4 days after I sent a replacement pen to Matt. It is still safe. You will enjoy turning he persimmon and ebony. And the smell the Mt Laurel (colloquial name) is like no wood smell you have come across. 
Thanks Matt great swap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

JR Parks said:


> But I made mine first!!!



I doubt that!  One of my concessions for getting in on this swap was that they allow me to send a pen I had previously made. I think I've had that one made and sitting in my collection for about a year now! 

Glad you liked the package! This was a great swap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

As promised here is a (terrible) picture of Matt's Black Locust Burl pen and the blanks he sent me.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Spinartist

JR Parks said:


> As promised here is a (terrible) picture of Matt's Black Locust Burl pen and the blanks he sent me.
> View attachment 152657 View attachment 152658




When you turn lilac it smells very sweet like Lilacs!!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JR Parks

Spinartist said:


> When you turn lilac it smells very sweet like Lilacs!!


I am looking forward to it Lee.


----------



## Sprung

Yeah, if you've never turned lilac, you will enjoy it. And that Buckthorn - finish it gloss, if you can. It has some great chatoyancy that will really pop with a gloss finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Does that lilac have some curl as well? A feast for the senses!


----------



## Az Turnings

Just an update. @Bean_counter recieved his pen. I’m still waiting on my end. It’s not @Bean_counter fault but something at USPS has happened he gave me a tracking # sept 4th but still nothing. He is going to contact them today.


----------



## Spinartist

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Does that lilac have some curl as well? A feast for the senses!




It looks curly! I turned curly Lilac. Its very nice


----------



## bamafatboy

I would like to see the pens for our next swap be made from antler, what you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

How about nature inspired?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Antler pens have a terrible odor when turned.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bamafatboy

Yeah Lou, to many people it does smell, so does sewer pipe, but I have turned a few pens out of it. I decided to turn a pen from a piece of PVC pipe, so I head to the place in our town that makes the pipe and ask the plant manager if I could possibly get a scrap piece, he asked me what I wanted with it and I told him that I wanted to make an ink pen from it and then he asked me if I could make him a mechanical pencil from it and of course I said yes. I left there with a piece of sewer pipe that was around 40 lbs. The wall thickness was 3/4 inch thick. Later I was showing the pen to a friend of mine and he ask me what it was made from and when I said sewer pipe he quickly returned it to me, I laughed and told him it was clean because I turned the crap out of it, then we both laughed and I gave the pen to him as a conservation piece. That was 3 years ago and he is still telling the story.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Wildthings

CWS said:


> Antler pens have a terrible odor when turned.


I like it!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I like it!



That's because you're a little touched in the head Barry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Wildthings said:


> I like it!


I worry about you sometimes. May be it's all those dead bodies you work with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok guys so I printed the label off put everything in a SFRB and gave it as well as some other packages to my wife to drop off since I have been travelling a lot lately. I was blaming it on USOSS but just found the box in the trunk of my wife's car when I was unloading it. Blake I apologize and I am taking it now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Bean_counter said:


> Ok guys so I printed the label off put everything in a SFRB and gave it as well as some other packages to my wife to drop off since I have been travelling a lot lately. I was blaming it on USOSS but just found the box in the trunk of my wife's car when I was unloading it. Blake I apologize and I am taking it now


Lol no problem!


----------



## ripjack13

Where have I heard that excuse before?
Hmm....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Excuses excuses excuses, LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings

Got my package today. The finish is damn near perfect on this beautiful pen. great job! @Bean_counter

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What in the world is that oblong thing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Az Turnings

Lou Currier said:


> What in the world is that oblong thing


That’s what I’m saying  it’s very dense


----------



## Lou Currier

Are there any more stragglers out there or can we call this officially complete?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> What in the world is that oblong thing



I think it's a petrified West Texas turd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I was going to say an @Tony dropping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Lou Currier said:


> What in the world is that oblong thing



Lol it is a thousand eye bodi seed. Makes a really cool pen.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## JR Parks

Bean,
@Bean_counter 
I need an bodi seed or two. I don't need all 1000 just 500 or so eyes tho. Seriously those are cool and I never heard of them before. How long are they?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Bean_counter, where did you get it? I can't find them anywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Are there any more stragglers out there or can we call this officially complete?




I can go through it tomorrow and make sure....


----------



## Az Turnings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Bean_counter, where did you get it? I can't find them anywhere.


I’ve got one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Bean_counter, where did you get it? I can't find them anywhere.




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/One...Africa-raw-fruit-fruit-stock/32616227479.html

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Bean_counter, where did you get it? I can't find them anywhere.





Spinartist said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/One...Africa-raw-fruit-fruit-stock/32616227479.html



*Sorry, this item is no longer available!*


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## rocky1

Looks like a suppository of some nature!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> I think it's a petrified West Texas turd.


I think a Texan turd would be a lot bigger than that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> I think a Texan turd would be a lot bigger than that.



Not a West Texas one, they're puny out there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

*Group 1*

12 @bamafatboy
1 @The100road

*Group 2*

3 @Eric Rorabaugh
10 @Mike Hill

*Group 3*

15 @Az Turnings
8 @Bean_counter

*Group 4*

7 @CWS
9 @Schroedc

*Group 5*

11 @ripjack13
18 @Clay3063

*Group 6*

5 @cgseymour
6 @woodman6415

*Group 7*

13 @Don Ratcliff
20 @Lou Currier

*Group 8*

4 @andy close
2 @jasonb

*Group 9*

17 @Tony
19 @Barb 

*Group 10*

14 @gman2431
22 @rocky1

*Group 11*

21 @Sprung
16 @JR Parks


Ok...the only one I didn't see send out a pen (post a picture) was @Az Turnings to @Bean_counter ...
unless I missed it, that's the only one left...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> @Bean_counter and I, he should be receiving his in a day or so and I’ll post my update upon receiving my end.





Az Turnings said:


> Just an update. @Bean_counter recieved his pen. I’m still waiting on my end. It’s not @Bean_counter fault but something at USPS has happened he gave me a tracking # sept 4th but still nothing. He is going to contact them today.


----------



## Az Turnings

@Bean_counter recieved his about a week ago. Not sure why he hasn’t posted it...


----------



## gman2431

What about rocky to me? Lol I never showed a pen


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> What about rocky to me? Lol I never showed a pen


Well...post it man of g....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

He can't I haven't sent it yet. 

First had missing pen parts, now have crack in CA on one tube and bees to be moved, and 500 more to unload tonight, and another 500 more tomorrow night, and try to spread them all out, and go through them all in next 2-3 days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Son of a.....

That's it. I'm fired.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Well... The yard is getting away from me again, with continued rains. Got another 2 inches this afternoon, and it's already out of hand. So I crawled off the mower at work, came home and climbed on the tractor, and mowed until dark! And, I'm way purtier than the Islander already, not to mention I got more hair, so I don't need no damn sleep!
> 
> Package arrived from Cody, but nothing therein telling me what it is, so all I can tell you is there was lots of blanks and the Pen is VERY COOL! Contemplated trying to get his turned this evening while the shop was cooled down a little, but having been soaked earlier today while trying to finish digging through bees, and dried out, and then getting soaked again just before dark while mowing, I wasn't much in the mood to be turning anything this evening. Just needed to take a shower and dry out.
> 
> I'll get it turned up and headed your way quick as the weather allows Cody! Was out there trying to fix a Rabbit pen the wife picked up for nothing yesterday, had 2 fans going. Wasn't working! Went and got my big 4 ft. box fan from work, brought it home, plugged it in too. Doors on 2 bays open, center bay the doors are 10' high, walk in door on the back wall and 3 windows open, Squirrel Cage out of a central air unit, 24" 4 speed household fan, 4ft. box fan, light breeze blowing through, and the fan in the gable of the building which is set at 115o F. still kicked in about 3 pm. Fan on the floor was blowing cool air, but it was like you were walking around with your head and shoulders in an oven! Have got to get the ceiling closed off in there, fed up with this crap!
> 
> However... Just to fan the Islander's flames, as if they need fanning with a Volcano in his back pocket... (_Sorry Lou!_)
> 
> Blanks received... Tell me more about the one on the left!
> 
> View attachment 151605
> 
> Picture really doesn't do the finish on this thing any justice, the depth in the finish is simply amazing!
> 
> View attachment 151606
> 
> View attachment 151607



Must have got confused on this. Oh well....
I'll sort it out tonight after din din....or something...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> He can't I haven't sent it yet.
> 
> First had missing pen parts, now have crack in CA on one tube and bees to be moved, and 500 more to unload tonight, and another 500 more tomorrow night, and try to spread them all out, and go through them all in next 2-3 days.


500 bees doesn't sound like a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

500 bees. That's just one hive ain't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Darn work always gets in the way of play


----------



## Bean_counter

Az Turnings said:


> @Bean_counter recieved his about a week ago. Not sure why he hasn’t posted it...


Not sure why I didn’t post it either. Must not have read the rules. I’ll get it up soon. Very nice pen and cool blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

That ain't even a hive... 528 hives on the load tonight! Don't remember what exactly was on the second load, 492 hives as best I recall. 

Despite all the B_S_ everyone and everything could possibly throw at me in a single day, we managed to get them all on the ground within an hour or so of the trucker parking. And, 2 hours later had half the load spread to other yards. Were it not for having worked late last night, and having to work late again tomorrow night, they might have all been moved, but 3-4 - 12 hour days in a row is about all I want to see in a week!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OMG Lou. You're too funny

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Bean_counter, where did you get it? I can't find them anywhere.



Hey Eric. I got them from a guy on IAP that brought them back from China. I haven’t been able to find any either. Maybe google it with Buddhism since they are a part of their tradition in Chinese Thaipa (sp)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Everything I am seeing has already been carved. Nothing whole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

